# Rookie Mistake?



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

When I bought my router, I had a gift card from work for Lowes and used it to buy a set of bits not knowing what the heck I was doing.

Picked up the Skil 15 piece starter kit below (link below)

Skil 15 Piece 

After reading through threads here I think probably make a mistake and should have purchased a small starter set from MCLS or one of the other sites reccomended here. I would return them but already used a couple to practice with.

Interesting note is that the Skil set and the Bosch bits at Lowes appear to be both made by Black & Decker. When I was growing up I usually wanted Craftsman gear but often ended up with Black & Decker and I am guessing these bits fall into that category. There seem to be so many more choices now a days or just better information available.

Any way I will probably order a couple of straight bits from one of the other sites since this kit does not the ones I want.

I am really glad I stumbled onto this forum before I got too far along. Great information here guys.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Skil and Bosch bits are most likely made at the same place. (Bosch owns Skil) These bits while not top quality are fine to learn with. Keep in mind that no matter which bits you buy you will be replacing them in the future, they wear out. This is true from the cheapest to the most expensive. You did just fine with your purchase.


----------



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I looked at them again and they do say Bosch on the back but I am sure I saw Black & Decker on the back of the Bosch bits at the store. Maybe Bosch owns them both now.

There was a simple little plan for a bookcase that came with the bits. My wife really liked the cuts and edges on it. I will probably try this out since it uses all the bits and I learn better by doing.


----------



## RoyBullets (May 26, 2008)

I have to retract my comment about Black & Decker above. It appears that they own a number of companies with excellent products (DeWalt & Porter Cable).

My experience are from the B&D jigsaw and drill I had for 20 years.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Mate, there is no such thing as a mistake, only something learned.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Whether expensive or cheap, all bits serve a purpose. I have both inexpensive and expensive bits, they all work. I have bits by Mastercraft, Freud, some I do not know where or who made them. 

You will get those that disagree but I find it is the "tool behind the tool" that makes the job.

I am sure you will find uses for both expensive and inexpensive bits.

Good luck
John


----------

